# ECNL vs DA Games????



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/83522/ecnl-president-christian-lavers-games-between-da.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=headline&utm_campaign=22185&hashid=HgQcUF3AUkQhka4F2net6MXz-ic

Q.  What rules will we use for the games?  
A.  Have "all star" game per each age group mid season to decide the rules for that year?  I'm good with giving the DA home field advantage and we can use the DA rules for the first year if they don't want to go head to head to decide the rules in All Star game.  

Bridge the divide for the kids and for me too


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

*SA: In October of 2018, U.S. Soccer President Carlos Cordeiro announced the creation of a Youth Task Force. One of the areas it was supposed address was the nation's "fragmented and fractured landscape." Have you been contacted by this Task Force? Do you have any idea if the Task Force is doing anything to mediate the acrimony between U.S. Soccer and the ECNL?*

*CHRISTIAN LAVERS:* I am a member of one committee of this Task Force -- the committee on Standards and Certification. That committee has had several teleconference meetings over the past months, and I am hopeful that there will be positive progress that comes out of this these discussions.

Q.  Any parents from SoCal on the "task Force" committee or any parent for that matter?  I think we should have someone there at the table.  I know I'm way too emotional to represent us.  Any takers?


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

I would get the two groups together and tell them if they can fix SoCal, then anything is possible.
-ECNL needs to acknowledge and apologize for not having a transparent selection process for SoCal clubs to get a crack at the league.  
-DA needs to acknowledge and apologize for causing all this in the first place.  It's like pulling a tooth on a 12 year old that's not loose yet.  Way too fast DA.  Let's have two paths to choose from and try and work this all out.  
-Parents need to be able to ask more questions without the fear of retaliation if we disagree or go somewhere else to play. 
Let's get this cleaned up for the sake of the girls and the game we all love


----------

